# hello



## hellosun (Jul 4, 2019)

hi, I am new and I have had problems in my 15 year old relationship and I am hoping to get some insights here! I just can't figure out how to post in a specific forum..


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!!! I think you have to have posted your introduction post and then you'll be allowed to post in specific forums.


----------



## hellosun (Jul 4, 2019)

awesome! thank you!


----------

